# Cape May Report



## mako993 (Aug 14, 2004)

Folks, 

I'll be heading back up to Cape May next weekend, and wanted to get the low down on what might be going on as far as surf fishing along the Rips and other areas, and maybe along the near shoreline near the Cape. Here's the thing - I won't be going out in a fishing boat, but in a sailboat, and using a fly rod. How's that for "revolutionary"? NOT. Well, we'll see how it wings. 

Has anyone had any luck up in Cape May recently? As always, any advice is always much appreciated.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings mako993!

Flyrod off a sailboat? That's a tough one....

The best I can come up with is trolling a streamer and hope for a false albacore or possibly a spanish mackeral. The only other scenario is if you spot diving birds and somehow convince the owner to sail over within casting distance....


----------



## mako993 (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks Jake - I'll give it a shot!


----------



## KHangler (Aug 11, 2004)

So what happened, Mako? Was the sailboat/flyrod attempt a success? I love hearing about alternative methods and was wondering how you made out?


----------



## mako993 (Aug 14, 2004)

Actually, we never took the sailboat out, but I did cast from Sunset Beach State Park up there. Nice view, but no fish, unfortunately. I'll be back up to the Cape on the 1st of OCT, and hopefully the striper action will be getting warmer. I'll be fishing the Rips and other areas from shore this time.


----------

